# 5 a Side Football?



## garywarnoc (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone play 5 or 7 a side football here? I've not played in a while and I fancy kick around. Are there any pitches close to Marina?


----------



## robc777 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm looking to have a kick about to, I was just looking online seems there is a place called Powerplay not to far. I'm in JLT so close to the marina would be good for me too..


----------



## yanhock (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Rob and Gary, Have you found a 5-a-side venue in marina/JLT area ? If so, are you still looking for players ? Thanks, Yann.


----------



## adamroberts195 (Oct 1, 2014)

hi guys, I am keen to play football, also in Marina/JLT, I wondered if you were organising a team or would be interested in forming one for one of the leagues here?


----------



## adamroberts195 (Oct 1, 2014)

garywarnoc said:


> Does anyone play 5 or 7 a side football here? I've not played in a while and I fancy kick around. Are there any pitches close to Marina?


hi gary, did you end up assembling a team? I'd be interested to play if you still need players, have been looking to link up now that the heat is cooling off!


----------



## jumboville (Oct 12, 2014)

adamroberts195 said:


> hi gary, did you end up assembling a team? I'd be interested to play if you still need players, have been looking to link up now that the heat is cooling off!


Hi Guys, just moved to the JBR area, did you get a 5 a side team going?


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone up for playing in the business bay area? As with the OP, I've not played for a while but wouldn't mind a casual kick-around, nothing too competitive.


----------



## Paulsf (Aug 19, 2014)

AS100 said:


> Anyone up for playing in the business bay area? As with the OP, I've not played for a while but wouldn't mind a casual kick-around, nothing too competitive.


I'd get involved, especially now the weather is dropping off..


----------



## Mehdisp (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you guys find a spot around Marina / JLT ? i will be in as well


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

If your struggling to a game/team, have a look on the Duplays website. You dont need a team for this as they will asign you to one.

We've stopped ours now but I know they're always looking for new players.

JP


----------



## maxfootball (Oct 10, 2014)

AS100 said:


> Anyone up for playing in the business bay area? As with the OP, I've not played for a while but wouldn't mind a casual kick-around, nothing too competitive.


Yes me toooo...i am in if there is a regular game


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds good. I think there's a power play in business bay. Need to find out more details. 

Would Sunday nights work? I'd prefer to do it late-ish. Say 8.30pm/9pm for an hour?


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

JPC said:


> If your struggling to a game/team, have a look on the Duplays website. You dont need a team for this as they will asign you to one.
> 
> We've stopped ours now but I know they're always looking for new players.
> 
> JP


Duplays seems a tad expensive (Aed 500) for 8 weeks but I'm relatively new to Dubai, so I have no idea of costs for this kind of thing. Happy to even have a kick about in a park (if that exists here!)

Also it's a bit early for me and competitive.


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

If it's on any other day I'd play! Sunday nights is basketball night!


----------



## maxfootball (Oct 10, 2014)

yes..i am in but not sunday..there is premier league sundays and i think best is tuesday or wednesday...

I am also ok for twice a week


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

So can someone create a whatsapp group and get this thing on the road?


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

Abdul_B said:


> So can someone create a whatsapp group and get this thing on the road?


Sounds good. I'll pm you my number.


----------



## maxfootball (Oct 10, 2014)

let's get this going boys...i can bring 2 or 3 including myself


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

maxfootball said:


> let's get this going boys...i can bring 2 or 3 including myself


Anyone interested, pm your number and I'll add you to the whatsapp group. 

Max, you need to write 5 posts before you can pm.


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm also going to pre-warn you all, that my standard of play is not that great! 

Doing this more for exercise and to meet new people! Hope that works...


----------



## maxfootball (Oct 10, 2014)

Not to worry..our standard is also not great..exercise is the key


----------



## maxfootball (Oct 10, 2014)

pm the number?let's see


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

maxfootball said:


> pm the number?let's see


We've organised a game for tonight and we're a player short. This is in AL quoz. 

If you're interested in joining. Pm me and I'll send you the details.


----------



## Anish_K (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi All, im new to Dubai and would be up for playing football any day of the week. I live in JLT and prviously played 11-a-side/7-a-side/5-a-side at all levels. If anyone could help that would be amazing.


----------



## Anish_K (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi I'd like to play football on a regular basis - new to Dubai from London - played all formats at all levels, would be great if I could join a kick about here in Dubai.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ajificator (Jun 30, 2014)

Afternoon people

I play 5 a side with a few lads in Al Quoz and we have dwindling numbers... If any of you are interested PM me or reply on here and I'll give you the contact details of the guy who organizes it.

AJ


----------



## Anish_K (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi, i'd love to join - i'm not sure if i can PM so if you can send me the contact details i will definitely contact your friend. 

Thanks


----------



## Ajificator (Jun 30, 2014)

Anish_K said:


> Hi, i'd love to join - i'm not sure if i can PM so if you can send me the contact details i will definitely contact your friend.
> 
> Thanks


I think you have to post like 5 times or something to get PM privileges. Just post on some random threads and then PM me and I'll send you his phone number.

AJ


----------



## Anish_K (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, I tried that but still no luck, ill keep trying, but I can receive messages if you want to PM me


----------



## rsquaredlondon (Nov 12, 2014)

alright boys, new to Dubai and itching for a game. Would appreciate it if you could pm details of the organiser for when you need numbers

cheers


----------



## Ajificator (Jun 30, 2014)

rsquaredlondon said:


> alright boys, new to Dubai and itching for a game. Would appreciate it if you could pm details of the organiser for when you need numbers
> 
> cheers


You'll have to post 5 times to get PM privileges mate.

Once you have, drop me a PM and I'll give you the details for the guy who organizes our games.

AJ


----------



## ejm105 (Dec 14, 2014)

Recently moved to Dubai from London and I'm keen to get involved in 5 a side. If anyone is looking for a player, let me know. Flexible to play most evenings during the week.

Thanks


----------



## elwomble (Jul 23, 2016)

*5 a side*

Hey guys, free weekdays before 7 and all day saturday, if you need a player for those days then PM me (once I get my messaging sorted and post 5 things


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone play football in Mirdif?


----------

